# Google's Project Ara could be a tablet



## RCoon (Feb 8, 2016)

So I've been waiting for Project Ara to become a reality for an age (who doesn't want PC style self-build and upgrading?). Catch is up until now we all presume it was a phone. Apparently after appearing of GFXBench it was labelled as having a 13.8inch screen, which means this is either the most titanic phone you've ever seen, or it's Google's way of diving into that iPad/Microsoft Surface market.

Anybody wonder if this is just a mis-label by the benchmark, or a possible reveal that an Ara phone is no longer a possibility?

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/26157/google-project-ara-device-appears-on-gfxbench/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Anybody wonder if this is just a mis-label by the benchmark, or a possible reveal that an Ara phone is no longer a possibility?


nope i don't wonder either since the Ara is "modular" 

they will do both imho .... also a SD810 and a 13.8" screen is not what i call a good pair ... albeit the fact that the resolution is 1080p (which is way enough, even for a tab )

also since almost everything is interchangeable in that project ... why not having different screen size for different use ( phone tablet etc etc etc) and one upgradable "core"... this is logical but kinda unlikely ... they want money they will not do the most easiest thing for a standard customer


----------

